# New 2009 Sentra SL FE+



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Just bought a new Sentra SL FE+ and I have to say this is a very nice car.

I have a 2002 Sentra XE.....that I drive and the wife drives the new one. I was very impressed with the new Sentra.


Mike


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well mikec I'll join you with an 09 SR-FE+. Picked it up a couple of weeks ago. We have 700 miles on it and the story is all good so far. We will have to compare notes as we go along with our cars. BTW she is black.


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely I will join with you two guys too. I have the new 09 SR FE+ and so far am enjoying it.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Have you all noticed the drivers side sun visor hits the rear view mirror? It kinda gets in the way.... I noticed this and I asked the dealer and it seems all the 09 Sentra's are like that.

Mike


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

There's a bar behind the mirror, it rotates at two points. Move the bar to the right and readjust the mirror, it will avoid both vanity mirrors that way. It's amazing how many people say they have this issue and nobody seems to try and fix it themselves......


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Well I took a look at what you suggested and I dont see anywhere that it can be adjusted.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe the mirrors are different. Mine has a pivot point at the mount to the windshield and another at the back of the mirror, with a one or two inch bar in between.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

mikec said:


> Have you all noticed the drivers side sun visor hits the rear view mirror? It kinda gets in the way.... I noticed this and I asked the dealer and it seems all the 09 Sentra's are like that.
> 
> Mike


I'll have to check that. The wife hasn't mentioned anything about that and she drives it the most.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Different question ....... I noticed that when I start the car up the first thing in the morning....or whenever the first startup occurs..... It kind of sputters....and then it will stall...... I then start it again and it starts up fine... Anyone experiencing this issue also?

TIA
Mike


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

mikec said:


> Different question ....... I noticed that when I start the car up the first thing in the morning....or whenever the first startup occurs..... It kind of sputters....and then it will stall...... I then start it again and it starts up fine... Anyone experiencing this issue also?
> 
> TIA
> Mike


Whoa, nothing like that going on here. She starts up and runs flawlessly so far....


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Well took the car in to the dealer this morning... Was told by the service mgr that they have been seeing a lot of these same issues because og gas. Specifically Sams Club/ Wal Mart gas... The current tank of gas came from Sams. So they said run Chevron, or anything but Sams/Walmart. He also said that he has seen some failures with a fuel pump sensor. he said before the first startup of the day turn the key on and off three times, then on the fourth time kick it on and see if it still sputters to kick over. If it does it probably is not the gas bit the sensor.

Mike


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Ok... So I filled up at Chevron and guess what????? The startup problem is gone. Damn Sams gas!!!!!


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

mikec said:


> Ok... So I filled up at Chevron and guess what????? The startup problem is gone. Damn Sams gas!!!!!


I guess I'll be careful where I buy gas for the Sentra from now on.....Thanks for the update!


----------



## TheRagingGeek (Aug 5, 2009)

New 09 Sentra SR owner. only got a little over 100 miles on her and so far it's been a dream. I'm new to the Nissan brand but everyone who's seen her has been impressed. Midnight Sky is her color. My only wish is that the SR came with 4 wheel discs, but I shall change that once she's out of her bumper to bumper by grabbing the rear brake gear for the SER and swapping it out.


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have the midnight sky color too. It looks great with the metallic flakes. I also wish to have disc brakes too and this car is hard to find performance parts with. Especially suspension components. I want to lower the car but there are no options to upgrade the shocks.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

First oil change at 3,300 miles. All is well. Trip computer says I'm getting 36.4 mpg. So far so good!


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Driving down the highway this week end and the TPMS light starts to blink. I drive 3 or 4 miles and apply the brakes to enter a town to check the tires and the light stops blinking and begins a steady glow. I pull to a stop get out and check the tires, all looks good. Get back in the car put it in gear and the TPMS light goes out and I haven't seen it since. :wtf:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Take it back to the dealer. I believe a few others have similar problems with the TPMS, dealer can reset them for you as car is still under warranty.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

ranger81 said:


> Driving down the highway this week end and the TPMS light starts to blink. I drive 3 or 4 miles and apply the brakes to enter a town to check the tires and the light stops blinking and begins a steady glow. I pull to a stop get out and check the tires, all looks good. Get back in the car put it in gear and the TPMS light goes out and I haven't seen it since. :wtf:


Mine does that all the time on long trips, light comes on, after 20-30 minutes it will flash for a minute or so, then back steady for another few minutes, then off for hours. Then it repeats.

Dealer has checked it/reset it three times, TPMS is just a big bunch of crap!


----------



## sentra09 (Oct 26, 2009)

I too join you guys, I bought my Sentra FE 2.0S 3 months ago. I have put 6k miles on it. So far so good. I notice however that it is loud, not sure why. Could be that this is how the CVT is?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

sentra09 said:


> I too join you guys, I bought my Sentra FE 2.0S 3 months ago. I have put 6k miles on it. So far so good. I notice however that it is loud, not sure why. Could be that this is how the CVT is?


I have a manual transmission but only notice that it really grumbles only on the higher RPMs - 3000+++


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Hmmm my TPMS light has come on a few times but I think it is due to the wetaher cooling down. The tires were a few lbs under but after I put air it went off.


I saw a post saying that their Sentra was loud....Really? before I bought this Sentra I had a Hyundai.... you want loud just go test drive a Hyundai. 

The color of my Sentra is polished granite.. very cool color.


----------



## troubleinfl74 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Very unhappy*

I guess I'll be the lone voice of dissent here. I am extremely unhappy with my 09 Sentra FE+.

I purchased a 2009 Nissan Sentra on June 13, 2009. I have had problem after problem with this car. I bought the FE+ model. I know that the FE stands for Fuel Efficiency. I can only guess that that is Nissan's way of being sarcastic. It must be since I am only averaging 18-20mpg in this car. The sticker on the car said average mpg is 24/36. I'm getting about 18/25mpg. That is only one of the many problems I've had with this car in the short year that I've owned it. Below I will detail the service issues.

8/15/09 - Was in the shop a total of 2 days because the gas cap seal was broken causing the check engine light to come on and it had excessive wind noise. They installed something for the wind noise and replaced the gas cap. (The gas cap still won't hold its seal, but it is no longer causing the check engine light to come on.)

3/27/10 - The brakes were making a noise. It was in the shop another 2 days for them to replace the front brake pads and resurface the front rotors.

5/11/10 - The air conditioner quit working. It was in the shop for 2 days for them to replace the a/c blower motor.

6/24/10 - The window switch on the passenger side wasn't working, the passenger side seat was loose and whenever I turned the wheel hard to the right or left (like when making a u-turn) there was a clicking noise. They have to replace the window motor switch, replace the entire passenger seat, and replace an axle. I again complained about the gas mileage. I looked at the tech's notes from today regarding the gas mileage, and he said it was normal. There is nothing normal about a 2.0 litre 4 cylinder engine getting this low gas mileage.

I called Nissan Consumer Affairs prior to this latest service call. Their response was that this is what warranties are for. Needless to say, that answer didn't go over well. They were nice enough to provide a rental car for the day for my last service. While I appreciate that meager gesture, it doesn't make up for all the inconvenience I've endured in having a brand new car spend more than a week in service. There is no excuse for a brand new car to have such major problems. If this car goes into the shop for other problems for another 8 days over the course of the next year, it will qualify as a lemon under the Florida lemon law. This is ridiculous for a car that has just shy of 16,000 miles on it and is only a year old.



The woman at Nissan Consumer affairs has yet to return the last several messages I've left.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

troubleinfl74 said:


> *I guess I'll be the lone voice of dissent here*. I am extremely unhappy with my 09 Sentra FE+.
> 
> I purchased a 2009 Nissan Sentra on June 13, 2009. I have had problem after problem with this car. I bought the FE+ model. I know that the FE stands for Fuel Efficiency. I can only guess that that is Nissan's way of being sarcastic. It must be since I am only averaging 18-20mpg in this car. The sticker on the car said average mpg is 24/36. I'm getting about 18/25mpg. That is only one of the many problems I've had with this car in the short year that I've owned it. Below I will detail the service issues.
> 
> ...


Nope, not the lone voice of dissent. My 09 Sentra SR FE+ was traded off about two months ago. We bought ours just before cash for clunkers started last summer. When the weather started to turn cold in the fall the windshield started to make a popping noise. Like small stones hitting the windshield every time the body twitched. After a couple "tries" at the dealer in the fall and a couple three in the winter the wife had had enough. I didn't blame her either every time we took it in they pretty much did the same thing. Fark around with the cowl at the base of the w/shield. I tried to get them to try other things but they wouldn't. I even talked to the general manager of the dealership but it all washed out to nothing. I had a car that made an awful noise when it was cold and that was that.. I HAD a history with this dealer for over 25 years. I couldn't believe how poorly I was treated. I'll never go back to Mills Nissan in Willmar MN and I'll never own another Nissan. I feel bad about that too because I've always been a Nissan guy but not anymore. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. BTW this isn't the first time Nissan has left me holding the bag on a vehicle. So troubleinfl74 you are not alone................

This was the thread I started about this issue

http://www.NissanForums.com/b16-2007/156478-popping-windshield-noise.html


----------

